# Trophy Guadalupe Bass



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Every day is a new day on the river . . . . no two days are the same.

However, the past two days have been good to me. 

TPWD classifies any Guadalupe bass, 14 inches or more, to be a trophy fish. (See Big Fish Awards)

Yesterday evening, at sunset, a hungry Guadalupe gulped down a gurgling popper . . . . and today, a fat and sassy Guad smashed a jig. Both fish were in the 14 inch class, and both were chunky, healthy fish.

Some nice sunfish, and a whopper Rio Grand Cichlid also put a bend in the fly rod.

Fishing will pick up considerably by the end of the month.

Let's go fishing


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Great photos.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice report....those Guad Bass look to be in fine shape.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Nothing better than a big fish on a popper.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

